# Ich bin jetzt auch da



## Death Row (31 Aug. 2012)

Hallo

Nachdem schon ein ganzer Schwall von Usern hier aufgetaucht ist, bin ich nun auch hier auf Empfehlung von Sachse gelandet, der mir diese Seite wärmstens ans Herz gelegt hat. 
Ich habe jahrelang in einem anderen Forum, das demnächst schliesst, gepostet und dort jede Menge Spaß gehabt. (*schnief) 
Ich hoffe, dass ich hier gut anknüpfen kann 

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 26, komme aus NRW und wer mich kennt weiss, dass ich ein megagroßer Verehrer von 

*LaFee *​
bin und das nicht erst seit ihren Playboy-Aufnahmen 
Des weiteren mag ich noch diverse andere Ladies wie zB Hayley Williams, Stefanie Heinzmann, Avril, Scarlett und wie sie alle heißen. Ein kurzer Überblick hier hat mir gezeigt, dass ich damit nicht alleine stehe 

Fußballtechnisch bin ich Fan vom BVB was wahrscheinlich ebenfalls noch interessant sein dürfte 

Falls ihr noch was wissen wollt, wird sich das alles nach und nach ergeben


----------



## Toolman (31 Aug. 2012)

Auch dir ein Herzliches Willkommen Death Row! :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (31 Aug. 2012)

Jaaaa dich kenn ich schonmal


----------



## MetalFan (31 Aug. 2012)

Ah, ein weiterer bekannter Name und Schwarz-Gelber!


----------



## Q (31 Aug. 2012)

Playboy haben wir hier zwar nicht, aber ein herzliches Willkommen dafür  Viel Spass an Board!


----------



## TobiasB (31 Aug. 2012)

> Fußballtechnisch bin ich Fan vom BVB was wahrscheinlich ebenfalls noch interessant sein dürfte



Nur wenn du eine auf die Mütze kriegen willst *lol*


----------



## Death Row (31 Aug. 2012)

Ne für Playboy muss ich mich woanders umschauen, hm


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Aug. 2012)

BVB ist schon mal besser als die Blau-Weißen 

Willkommen :thumbup:


----------



## General (31 Aug. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (31 Aug. 2012)

Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier am Bord


----------



## stuftuf (31 Aug. 2012)

Servusla!

Freue mich wenn ich sehe wie du dich hier austobst


----------



## Tight66955 (1 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen!!


----------



## Xalt (1 Sep. 2012)

Hallihallo


----------



## Sachse (1 Sep. 2012)

auch dir ein herzliches Willkommen im cb-spray88 Wunderland


----------



## Guschtl (1 Sep. 2012)

hi, bin auch vom bb migriert, also bin ich jetzt öfter bei euch


----------



## Punisher (1 Sep. 2012)

Donnerkiel, welches Board ist denn gemeint,das gemnächst schließt??


----------



## Sachse (1 Sep. 2012)

@ Punisher: das Board, von dem gesprochen wird, ist bereits Geschichte, daher interessiert der Name auch nicht mehr. 

Da komm ich her und hab ne Empfehlung für hier ausgesprochen


----------



## Guschtl (1 Sep. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Donnerkiel, welches Board ist denn gemeint,das gemnächst schließt??


das babes-board.ch gibts nicht mehr, nicht mal das forum haben sie da gelassen...


----------



## Brian (1 Sep. 2012)

Auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen und viel spass bei uns,gruss Brian :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kayfan02 (2 Sep. 2012)

Hallo Death Row, schön dich hier zu sehen.
Da fühlt man sich schon ein bisschen heimisch


----------



## Claudia (2 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf cb-spray88 wünsche dir viel Spaß hier


----------



## Moggli (16 Sep. 2012)

Tach auch Sagt ex PuppyLove


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen auf dem besten Bord der Welt



​


----------



## burns (25 Sep. 2012)

Dir auch ein herrzliches willkommen


----------

